# Anybody running a 1448 grizzly with 20hp 4-stroke merc?



## Thomas2151 (Jun 5, 2017)

I recently purchased one and am trying to get it set up right. Currently the cavitation plate is 3 inches below the bottom of the boat and I'm hitting the rev limiter with a 10p aluminum prop. I'm ordering a jackplate today. Any recommendations on a prop? What kind of speeds are you getting? I'm running 22-23 with the current set up and 2 people


----------



## turbotodd (Jun 5, 2017)

I used to have one, but mine was a Tohatsu (same exact motor with different stickers). 22mph is the best I saw with the 2 of us in the boat. Was a little sluggish but it got us from point A to point B and back many times. Kind of a noisy little motor.


----------



## Thomas2151 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yea that may be all I ever get out of it. I was hoping to get a few mor mph when I got the motor picked up but if i don't it's fast enough for what I'm gonna do with it. Do you remember what prop you had on it?


----------



## turbotodd (Jun 8, 2017)

Thomas2151 said:


> Yea that may be all I ever get out of it. I was hoping to get a few mor mph when I got the motor picked up but if i don't it's fast enough for what I'm gonna do with it. Do you remember what prop you had on it?




9.25 x 10. Was at 6030 RPM, 22.6 mph is the absolute best I saw on non-moving water, and that was in the dead of winter (cool air=more power) and at 462 feet altitude. In normal fishing season weather (May-November), typically high 20mph area, 21 occasionally. 'Course running the river, when they were generating, I could get 30 out of it. Downriver of course.


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Jun 9, 2017)

Thomas2151 said:


> I recently purchased one and am trying to get it set up right. Currently the cavitation plate is 3 inches below the bottom of the boat and I'm hitting the rev limiter with a 10p aluminum prop. I'm ordering a jackplate today. Any recommendations on a prop? What kind of speeds are you getting? I'm running 22-23 with the current set up and 2 people




i run a 13.5 on my 25 .... yea its a 2 stroke but they prop out pretty close .. my boat is A 1648 .... i would go atleast with a 12 since your boat is .100 and welded .. what around 400lbs .. with a 12 ya should get around 26mph


----------



## turbotodd (Jun 9, 2017)

xXOnyxXx said:


> Thomas2151 said:
> 
> 
> > I recently purchased one and am trying to get it set up right. Currently the cavitation plate is 3 inches below the bottom of the boat and I'm hitting the rev limiter with a 10p aluminum prop. I'm ordering a jackplate today. Any recommendations on a prop? What kind of speeds are you getting? I'm running 22-23 with the current set up and 2 people
> ...




Could try it, but if the motor doesn't have enough power to pull it, it's just going to lug the engine more, lose the holeshot, and be more likely to make oil. In my experience, the stock 10" was the best all around, there was no business changing it since it was running 6030 RPM and the recommended max is 6100. That's pretty close. A 12", in my own opinion, would be way too much prop for that boat, especially if there's any load in it. I suspect the top RPM would b down around 5100-5200 RPM, with a real sluggish holeshot and mid range, potentially even slower top speed, but I have not tried to verify-and could be wrong.


----------

